# Hello



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there I am not a breeder and dont plan on breeding but I am looking for a male mouse to keep as a pet. Mice are not the easiest pets to find in the scottish borders so thought this seemed like a good place to find a breeder near by. I hope to make some new friends on here and hopefully learn some new stuff too  .

Thanks for reading x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there....

We have a few breeders way up north so perhaps some of them could help you find your mouse.

Male mice certainly smell more than females but are the best choice (I think) for pets. I've had some very mild mannered bucks.
Good luck in finding your future pet and welcome to our friendly forum


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! I used to have a male called Thimble but he sadly passed away. He was my first mouse and I completely fell in love!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi stranger - wonder where I recognise you from :lol: Have PM'd you


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I must admit some male mice are definitely more laid back than females. It is the smell that is a downside. I used to give my male mice pure charcoal biscuits (not the bonio ones) and that helped. It is difficult to get them but I think it did them some good. Also if you use a bedding that reduces the smell is helpful. I use the carefresh range. (used to use wood shavings but had a couple of mice suffer from respiratory problems so stopped using it). I hope this is helpful to you.


----------

